

SubHub – Email subscriptions for blogs - getdavidhiggins
https://subhub.io/

======
krmmalik
How does this compare to Mailchimp's rss-to-email feature? What do the forms
look like? What about deliverability? What about pricing?

There's a lot of unanswered questions in my mind that don't have answers on
your website.

